#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > دانلود: نرم افزار نصب ویندوز سون وایک پی ازروی فش

## سلیمی یوسف

نرم افزاربسیارعالی که خودم بارها تست کردم وکارم رو راه انداخت

----------

*vhw*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## habibpn

درود 
بعد این نرم افزاری که می گی کجا
ما که چیزی ندیدیم

----------

*vhw*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود
از نرم افزاری که برایتان آپلود کردم میتوانید استفاده کنید
هم ویندوز و هم هایرن و هم ... را میتوانید به صورت هم زمان  در یک فلش بوت کنید 
فقط قبلش باید از سی دی یا دی وی دی ایمیج بگیرید بعد از این نرم افزار استفاده کنید
موفق باشید

----------

*AMD*,*mg_omidy*,*reza_476*,*عطاالله*,*غفور*

----------


## غفور

با این نرم افزار yumi آیا میشود اکس پی و سون را با هم بوت کرد؟

----------


## rezarch1358

سلام استاد ایا میشود یک بوت چند گانه درست گرد که همه ویندوزها و لایو  ویندوزها و انتی ویروس را یکجا داشت ؟ اگر میشود چگونه لطفا اموزش دهید با  تشکر

----------


## yaghob20

دوستان به تاپیک زیر مراجعه کنید


```
http://www.irantk.ir/irantk56126/
```

----------

